# Is Powershift preferred?



## amuller (Jan 3, 2016)

Hi all:

For several years I've been using a Toro 726 S/N 3[or maybe 8]1760204843 which I suppose is late 70s. Briggs powered.

It does a good job of blowing snow but the controls are not up to modern standards. Main annoyance is the 13 or so turns of the crank to fully revolve the chute. It's also a it heavy to horse around (I'm in my early 70s). With no primer, etc, it still starts in 2-3 pulls.

Last summer I picked up a Powershift 8-28 Model 38570 S/N 1000147. Briggs powered. It was a freebie. It's a little beat up but seems low hours and fixable. I'm looking for advice on whether this machine is worth the effort to get going. In some ways it seems more lightly built than the 726 and is surely more complicated. It obviously has more modern and safer controls. Would I like it better?

Any thoughts would be appreciated....


----------



## numb3rs (Oct 25, 2021)

The powershift is nicer for sure but for me it would not worth it to get rid of a perfectly function toro to get and fix one. you will have a hard time finding parts for it.
more opinions on the powershift:








Why Did Toro Stop Making the PowerShift Design?


I'm new to snowblowers. From what I can see getting great traction is a prerequisite. I happened to see a video of a guy implementing the PowerShift feature where he moved the wheels back which I guess tilts the blower at a more nose down angle and possibly getting better traction. It looks...




www.snowblowerforum.com


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Pretty simple answer ....

I would say yes, fix it up, see what you like better, and keep both, or sell one.


----------

